# Going to Denver Colorado- What Mountain? Keystone, Winter Park, Copper??



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

What mountain is best closet to Denver.

I am looking at Keystone and Winter Park? Or Copper? Or any other mountain close to there. I am looking for the best snow and least lines. (i do NOT ride park anymore, of no importance)


Thanks fellas!!!


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Of those 3, copper


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

augie said:


> Of those 3, copper



Why?


Also is there anyones that are better?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

keystone u will love it


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Copper 
1. Easy access from 70
2. Free parking with bus taking you to lefts.
3. Great terrain 
4. Lift lines are short
5. Lots of choices to eat. At the resort.




SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

Any reasons to why those resorts??


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

golfer1659 said:


> Any reasons to why those resorts??


Here's five:



SnowDogWax said:


> Copper
> 1. Easy access from 70
> 2. Free parking with bus taking you to lefts.
> 3. Great terrain
> ...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I love this thread. 

surprised Loveland is getting no love. 
The only thing I like at Keystone is..... maybe North Peak. Outback is over-rated IMO. YMMV


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Here's five:


LOL.

This is funny as could be.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Eldorado, Loveland, abasin, keystone, and breck are all closer to Denver than Copper Mountain.

You will love all of them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

We chose winter park because of ease of pricing and location of town and having no car. Thanks for the help.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

That was quite a small response window. Winter Park will do you just fine. If you get the chance to do a day (or two) trip, head up to Steamboat!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

There is some decent stuff at winter park. 

I like the area because staying there is cheap, went over thanksgiving and paid $80 a night at the freshly remodeled holiday inn. Fridge, 2 beds, nice tv, and balcony. Lots of places to eat as well, unless you're like me and tailgate in the parking lot, lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

neednsnow said:


> That was quite a small response window. Winter Park will do you just fine. If you get the chance to do a day (or two) trip, head up to Steamboat!


Yea we got that 4 pass at Winter park which was hard to pass up on, only like 200 bucks. We also wont have a car, we are taking a van and to and from the airport and will shuttle and walk everywhere at WInter park, we are staying at alocal bed and breakfast.

Should be good times.........


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You do realize the resort and "town" are two different places?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

I've seen your responses on this forum you might be the biggest hater out there. Especially of winter park.....


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Shuttles run frequently around the resort, town, and fraser. No problem there.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

golfer1659 said:


> I've seen your responses on this forum you might be the biggest hater out there. Especially of winter park.....


"You talkin' to me?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

KansasNoob said:


> Shuttles run frequently around the resort, town, and fraser. No problem there.



Yea that's what I was told and researched, you save so much money by not renting a SUV. Everyone wanted like 1500 for the time we would be there.


----------

